# manual evacuation question



## IBSCinGeorgia (Oct 6, 2007)

I apologize in advance that this post may sound gross. This morning I was on the toilet trying to go. Of course I couldn't go, but I could feel a very large and very wide stool at the end of my rectum, just stuck there stubbornly refusing to come out. I knew I was going to have to manually take it out of me. So I put on my glove and stuck my two middle fingers up there to manually remove the stuck stool. After some groaning, pushing, and straining the stool finally came out. I got relief but the real problem is now...I noticed that my anus and rectal area were hurting, so I got up and walked around for a few minutes trying to give them some rest. I came back to my chair, sat down and got this intense itching and shooting sharp pain in my rectum. I got up and went over to the full length mirror in my room. I pulled my pants down and looked....My anus and rectal area are VERY swollen!!!!!! IT HURTS TOO.I used a latex free glove as I know I am allergic to latex...what caused my anus and rectum to swell?!what can I do the next time I have to manually evacuate so that I don't have to use a glove, and without irritating my anus and rectum?


----------



## 20766 (Apr 30, 2007)

I just read earlier today on another forum to use Baby Lax. This might be better than manual evac, and safer. It's in the laxative aisle.


----------



## IBSCinGeorgia (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't use BabyLax, but I do use the Fleet Adult Liquid Glycerin Suppositories sometimes, especially when I am having people over and need quick relief without totally disappearing from the party. I'll have to try it instead of manual evacuation.....I never thought of that before







thanks


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hemmorroid?


----------



## IBSCinGeorgia (Oct 6, 2007)

SpAsMaN* said:


> Hemmorroid?


No. I've had hemorrhoids before though. I was fine until after I had to manually evacuate myself using the rubber glove. There was no blood or anything just this itching and swelling....I rubbed some Vaseline around and up my bunghole and it feels a lot better now. Maybe I was just rooting around in there too hard and furious or something and got carried away because I was in so much pain!!


----------



## R777 (Jan 3, 2008)

The technical term for it "digital disimpaction" and apparently it's a procedure that nurses can't do in a hospital without a prior order from a doctor. See http://allnurses.com/forums/f8/digital-dis...ion-260339.htmlIt can cause slow pulse (bradycardia) if a particular nerve is triggered.From personal experience, two fingers are one too many, use one finger. Pre-lubrication of both the anal area and the fingered glove, as well as clean hands, are a must. The initial goal is to probe around gently to induce a bowel movement, rather than to extract feces. Also, it's better if you do it lying down on your side, rather than when sitting down (according to the above link).Use Fiber (BeneFiber), water, and Colace to soften stool and to avoid the impaction.


----------

